# Daemon Prince of Tzeentch



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys I would like to intreduse you all to my new project the Daemon Prince of Tzeentch. I plan to do this guy on a scenic base. It will be a temple of Tzeentch which is summoned by the Daemon Lord around him. I want to give the whole model a feeling of Terror. There will be an ultramarine victim of change who approached the Daemon.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/07/unholy-temple.html



















Cheers,
Brovatar


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good Brovatar! One tip I would use is to change the tile position so the ones in front of him appear to be raising before him, and the ones behind him appear to be falling away! Just my two cents


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Got the tails done now time to go crazy on the DP hope to finish this bad boy really fast.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/07/checker-board-checker-board.html



















Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job. Very Tzeentchy. +rep from me.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Finished hope you like him. He was a really joy for painting. I'm really happy about the whole atmosphere that the model creates. Tzeentchee tzneentchee...
Cmon link: http://www.coolminiornot.com/310904
You can also fin him on eBay but I'm not going to insert the link, don't want to brake the forum rules.

There are more pictures on the blog: http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/07/the-third-eye-of-tzeentch-is-open.html























































If you like what i did here you can always follow me on Facebook to receive new updates on my minis.
Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

nice conversion work and excellent paint job as usual. Wonderful splicing of parts.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

A closeup of the Marine.










Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Loving this! Especially like the faces coming out of the UM's stomach! Great work!


----------

